# new planted tank



## riclis28 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thinking about doing a 70 gal planted tank with guppies and platys. What substrate should I use. Probably will use aqua clear 110 x 2 for the filtration. Want easy plants to grow so what should I get? What light should I look at getting? Most everything will be new so any opinions will be appreciated. Thanks!!!!*c/p*


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

well, the plants really depend on want light you want to get.

are you looking for lower maintenance/low tech tank, or something higher light with co2?

for low light (such as most stock light fixtures that come with tanks) / low tech, the easiest to keep plants are anubias, java fern, there are some stems that are easy as well, elodea, wisteria and such,

there are so many options, and they are all better than fake plants for sure


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

If you want easy to grow, then I would suggest you do regular fine gravel. High tech substrates A. according to some of what
I have read on here have more of a tendency to grow algae than the plain gravel does and B. once again according to what I've 
read on here, either don't do what they say they do or you need to change them once every year or so cause they run out of
those nutrients which they supply.
Some mom&pop shops buy this and re-sell it in smaller bags than it came in. But regular #4 sand blasting sand makes great
gravel and is about $15 for a 40 lb bag. To get it you would need to ask at that mom&pop store near you or look in the
yellow pages for a company which does sand blasting and contact them to see if they will sell a bag to you.
This is a picture of it so you can see the size of it.


If it has any drawbacks it is the fact it is fairly rounded pieces so it will not keep a "hill" if you landscape the tank with it.
It seems to eventually end up fairly flat anyway from my use of it. A very gentle slope may stay that way but any more than 
that will "fall" on you.
This site lets you pick various light levels/water conditions etc of plants/fish so you can get ones that you want that way.
Check the column on the right for options:
Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Find plants


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like to use blasting sand for my planted tanks. Its cheap and looks great.

As for plants, if you are looking for easy then several stems like wisteria and other hygro species, cabombas, crypts, anubias, saggitarias, java ferns and several mosses. For lighting, remember it is the driving source of the plants. If you go with easy plants like those listed then you will not really need high lighting. I like my LED for my low light tank, but for a 70 gallon I would imagine a T5 HO two bulb system should do well. Not sure of the foot print of your tank. 

FWIW they do have some nice LEDs like the Current USA LED+, Marineland doublebright then some more tailored to actual planted setups.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say a standard T-8 shop light fixture from Lowe's or Home Depot, some all natural kitty litter, some blasting sand, some pool filter sand, or some cheap plant-friendly substrate like Fluorite or FloraMax from PetsMart or PetCo. The latter two are what I have used in the past and I've had great success with plants in them.

As stated, Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Cryptocryne (sp?), Wisteria, Hygrophilia, guppy grass, and some others are great starter plants.

If you'd like to take it up a notch, consider Do-It-Yourself yeast-fermentation CO2 injection. Here's a link:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html


----------



## riclis28 (Oct 6, 2013)

*New planted tank*

Added anacharis plants to my 40 gal breeder tank. What are the string looking things coming off of the plants. They weren't there when I put them into the tank.*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: New planted tank*

There is a more technical term I believe, but essentially they are roots. They will pull nutrients from the water to feed the plant just like roots would from the substrate. Nearly all aquatics do the same thing. 

Did you remove the metal bands at the bottom of those bunches? You should.


----------



## riclis28 (Oct 6, 2013)

They only had a rubber band on them .Left it on to keep them in a bunch.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The plants will die just above the stems - usually. It eventually starts to damage the stem. The rest will be okay but it will eventually separate and go floating off. Anacharis is a SOB to try and get it to stay in the substrate. The stems grow nearly zero roots to hold them in place. I think most end up floating the plant.


----------

